

Ask HN: What sites for content do you love as much as HN? - roder

What sites for content do you love as much as HN?
======
Scott_MacGregor
For some entertainment, I like to visit <http://www.shorpy.com/>

It is just an old-time picture site. They add new "old-time" pics a couple of
times a day, and they have tons of content to browse through.

It gives a snapshot of life BC (before computers).

------
buckler
Previously:

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1606148>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=868006>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=576677>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1365094> (entrepreneurship & specific
subreddits)

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=625854> (art)

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1315103> (bio/med, started by one of
our own, kyro)

------
_harry
I come from an embedded systems background, so <http://hackaday.com/> holds a
special place in my bookmarks bar.

------
sentinel
<http://venturepimp.com> \- has a couple of posts each week where he points to
an interesting start-up

<http://blog.asmartbear.com/> \- Good articles about the world of start-ups

------
eru
I like the Economist. They have all their current articles online. (Though I
read it on paper.)

------
Xk
<http://www.schneier.com/>

------
rdrimmie
<http://metafilter.com>

------
Concours
I like reading <http://www.mcsquare.me/> for news updates.

------
nezumi
<http://mindhacks.com/>

------
TheSmoke
uhm, reddit? :)

